# Direwolves Project Log



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Wolf Mother Space Wolf Ven. Dread
My project inspiration.








Pieces used for feet. Old dread feet, wire, and plastic tube to make the joints. I carefully drilled and re drilled many times to get them the way I wanted.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Torso and Leg Construction


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

The left arm construction. Ork dread arm bitz, marine arm bitz, some plastic card.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Torso was attached to legs.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Plasma Cannon Arm


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Face

































I added some chainswords for extra teeth rows to the final project.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Coming together
















































Done.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

There were a few minor changes at the end. I scraped old paint off and changed up the feet. I also added some bling to the body and face. I also took the marine torso off the back and replaced it with some wolf decorations.

Goodtimes.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

I was waiting for you to post this. It is an unbelievably sweet conversion. Well done!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice man, i can see you put a lot of work into this, i would like to see it painted!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy.......


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am just glad to be done with the build. I will paint it up in a month or so. I started on my next build already and close to done. Iron Priest on "Thunderwolf" and Cyberwolves. Looking good so far...

Sneak peak










The Priest carries a bolter and a Thunder Hammer... Way to much to carry! I converted a Storm Bolter, Mechanicus artifact (A targeter in my world due to the bionic eye), and a Space Wolf Bolter.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

.........What the..... sweet conversion.......just awesome.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

The reason the Iron Priest cant hold his Bolter...










More pics coming soon.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh you're a tease.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

What is an Iron Priest with beautiful pets? They are not complete yet. I am still working out their power plants and deciding if I like the Lightning Claws on them. They are cool but I need more of a “Mech look”.




























Running with the Pack

I set the Cyberwolves next to other models in my army just to get the feel of them. Check out the old Grampa Iron Priest there… Painted him 10 years ago I think? Gramps has been watching over the new Iron Priests construction.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

some really great ideas there .... !!! :grin: +rep.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks BobPanda... I stumbled across your work a long time ago and your work has been an inspiration to me as well! I love your stuff! My Ven Dread was a inspiration based on your Dreadrider... Dig it!

I have some other ideas in the work. Maybe I could pick your brain over them...

James


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been messing around this Thanksgiving on my Iron Priest concept. I am pleased with what I came up with so far and barring a few bitz this is him. Enjoy.




























Servo Arms


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I gave him a “Bionic Wolf head on a wire” if you can see it on the top left. 








Rocking out with his Bolter out! His Bolter was mounted below his torso. I always thought holding a Bolter and wielding a huge Thunder Hammer was a little much even for Runic Armour. I thought the Mechanicus Bionic eye worked well as a targeter for the Bolter.



















The “Thunder Ax”. An Iron Priest needs an ax AND a hammer right?


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

The Cyberwolves.

Still a WIP but here is the idea

























Out for a jog with the wolves


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Insanely nice work bro! :biggrin:

Where do you get the lightning claws for the 'cyberwolves'??? :victory:


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

They come from the new wolf Termie box set.

For the Allfather!


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I finished up my cyberwolves conversions. Power plants added to all of them and I did some fur with green stuff.

There is always a wolf that gets stuck with the standard










Some rear views

Single exhaust










Triple exhaust equals triple the horse power 










I call this one shaggy










Group shot










On to the next conversions


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

really like it ! insane work doc frankenstein


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

The MOtW, Standard bearer, and Melta Gun. 

This Brother Wolf and his squad were charged with holding down a city street intersection and were attacked by a battle wagon of Burner Boyz. After taking Small arms and hits from flame throwers he unleashed his Melta exploding the wagon. His squad was then assaulted by mobs of Orcs. When the smoke cleared the Orc dead were in the dozens and he found himself the lone survivor of his squad.

As a reward for his service he was gifted a sought after Wolf helmet of which he hasn’t taken off in decades. His true name has been lost to myth and is known now simply as the Sun Wolf, Hero of the Battle of 4 Corners.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Long Fangs 1



















I don't have a squad leader yet but working on it.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Lightning Claw Wolf Guard Term.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Mr. Old School.

Lupus the Dread. I painted him over ten years ago when I was working for GW. This is one of the old Bjorn Pewter models. It has survived 4 cross country travels and me living out of a duffle bag. I can't believe it still has paint on it.

My personal Red Violin.

Not to advocate drinking but I was totally sauced and nearly wacked the tip of my finger off with an razor knife when I built/painted this guy. A little but of blood is in that paint.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

The Varangi WIP

Thengir-Hero of the Wolf Guard w the Spear of Russ




























With Foeblaster


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

really amazing work.....really is inspiring me!!!!!!!

doc


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

There are some really nice conversions you have here James. I really like what you did with the spear of Russ, pretty cool looking mate, same with most of the other weapon conversions as well. The shoulder gaurds look great too, however the wolf lord with the two lightning claws, his wolf helmet looks a little to large....but thats a minuet thing. Keep up the good work man.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> There are some really nice conversions you have here James. I really like what you did with the spear of Russ, pretty cool looking mate, same with most of the other weapon conversions as well. The shoulder gaurds look great too, however the wolf lord with the two lightning claws, his wolf helmet looks a little to large....but thats a minuet thing. Keep up the good work man.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thank you for saying that! I like the duel lightning claw termie but have been up in the air about his wolf helm. I originally thought it would be cool. I have been toying with one other idea for him and I think I will do it instead. I like the idea of making him a "Cerabus" or some kind of two headed dog of Fenris. I was thinking of joining two smaller helms to create the look. I will get to work on it and see what you think!

Again thanks for the input!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

jamesknouse said:


> I like the idea of making him a "Cerabus" or some kind of two headed dog of Fenris. I was thinking of joining two smaller helms to create the look. I will get to work on it and see what you think!


Well, even tho it sounds like a great idea, I however believe that it will be very hard to pull off. Cerabus have three heads and trying to get three or even two of them together will still leave you in the same rut as before (large helmet, takes away from the model as a whole) I am sorry I cant add anymore advice as I have never collected space wolves or modeled any for that matter. Hopefully someone else here on Heresey can "Toss you a bone" ....LOL!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Let's see what I can come up with...


----------

